# Cleaning sensors-  what is your favorite products and why?



## Robert T Higaki (Apr 30, 2010)

I have been using Visible Dust's Arctic Butterfly( spinning brush), E2 cleaning solutions with sensor swabs #3 for D3 and D3s and #2 for the D3''. 
Is there a superior product/method for cleaning sensors better than what I have? Any input is appreciated.

                                 Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## sizzlingbadger (May 1, 2010)

I use Visible Dust swabs and Eclipse fluid. I was using SensorKlear Pro from Lenspen but it was rubbish.


----------



## Robert T Higaki (May 2, 2010)

[quote author=sizzlingbadger link=topic=9714.msg65773#msg65773 date=127269167']
 I was using SensorKlear Pro from Lenspen but it was rubbish.
[/quote]
Joseph Van Os photo Safari tours promoted this product( SensorKlear pens) on their website but I cannot find it now. Mmmmm, I wonder why? Thanks, Nik- I will avoid the SensorKlear pens like a skunk.

                                     Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------

